# Bill Laimbeer, still a jerk



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Former Pistons star Isiah Thomas recently told ESPN 1000 that he regrets the decision and would do it differently if he could, but Laimbeer doesn't feel the same.
> 
> 
> "Absolutely not. They were saying things about us that were untrue," Laimbeer said. "We played a certain style of basketball but they took it to a personal level calling us names, trying to say we're bad people. Time has proven just the opposite. We were a very model group as a matter of fact. We were not in trouble, you never read about law enforcement with any of us, and we didn't take kindly [to the Bulls' talk]. You can say we were a physical basketball team but don't attack the person like they did."


http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/news/story?id=6273875

He also isn't too thrilled with Rose.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bill will always be a hard liner. These anti-Rose MVP guys make me sick. So Colin Cowherd suddenly is saying a vote for Rose is a vote for hype. All Cowherd has done his whole career his hype players. God the hypocrisy, and nonsense these idiots spew. I have no idea how these fools keep their jobs.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

No surprise here, Bill Laimbeer, was a jerk in the 80's, the 90's, and I imagine so since birth. He'll be a jerk right up to the day he dies. At least he consistent at something. 

Note: IF Paul Simon wrote a song about Bill Laimbeer, it'd be called "Still an A-Hole After All These Years" :lol:


----------

